# Hello from Nottingham :)



## silver-ranch (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi im Carley, from Nottingham area and interested in learning more about mice and possibly breeding of mice. Only owned pet mice so far and have not looked too far into show mice etc but i was thinking of maybe having the 1 litter at some point but as pet mice only. What im here for is information and friendship plus i would hopefully like to find breeders nearby,
Carley


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome


----------

